# Last Taste of Summer



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

It was a nice warm October day today so I figured I would wake my Rocky Patel Summer Collection cigar from it's slumber. I have had it resting for about 2 months. Damn it was a great cigar. It opened up with pepper and spice and then it smoothed out for the rest of the smoke with underlying taste of pepper and orange peel. I hope Rocky has these next year.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice. Have a couple resting right now. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

I to have a few resting and waiting for their respected day. I'm thinking they will be a nice smoke in the winter to warm things up so to speak.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

So how was it?


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Going to have to try one of those!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like a great smoke!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

If it is a Rocky Patel, it had to have been great. A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

So you liked it huh.I haven't even seen any of the seasonal lines out at the B&M's,then again i normally don't look for that kind of stuff,maybe i should...


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

It was an awesome smoke. I'm ready for the autumn blend that is close to released.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice smoke. Great cigar from RP. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice looking day


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have one resting right now.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks good to me!! Enjoy bro.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks for sharing


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Cool...I also have one resting. I can't wait to break it out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Doogie said:


> nice looking day


It was a nice day.


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

looks like a tasty smoke


----------

